# Dateien / Ordner nicht sichtbar



## C-H (23. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe hier schon seit geraumer Zeit ein Problem: Auf einer extra Partition habe ich meine ganzen Bilder, Musik usw. gespeichert. Nachdem ich mein OS neu installiert habe (parrallel zu der alten Installation) kann ich von einigen Programmen nicht auf die Daten zugreifen. Im Explorer und in den meisten Programmen sind die Ordner und Dateien zu sehen, und ich kann ganz normal damit arbeiten.

Dann habe ich ein paar Programme, die "sehen" die Ordner und Dateien einfach nicht. Hab' schon alles mit Sicherheitseinstellungen ausprobiert was mir einfällt.

Kann es vielliecht noch an irgendwelchen Policies liegen? Und wenn ja, an welchen?


----------



## Salmi1046 (20. März 2007)

Hallo,

Deine Frage ist zwar schon etwas Älteren Datums, ich habe auch keine Lösung parat, vielmehr habe ich seit heute das gleiche Problem. Ich habe mit eine neue FAT32 Partition unter XP erstellt und formatiert. Sie ist unter WIN98SE auch sichtbar, kann beschrieben werden, aber ich sehe die Dateien und Ordner dann unter XP nur teilweise. Umgekerht das gleiche Phänomen.

Kennst Du inzwischen die Urschen und hast eventuell Lösungen...?

MfG Salmi1046


----------



## the_lorn (27. März 2007)

Hi,

Das erste Problem hört sich ja nach einem Rechtekonflikt an. Sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch mal, da hat fogender Rat geholfen.

"NTFS als Dateisystem kennt gegenüber FAT32 Berechtigungen für Dateien und Ordner. Sofern die einfache Dateifreigabe unter WIndows XP (Pro) abgeschaltet wird (Explorer -> Extras -> Ordneroptionen -> Ansicht -> Einfache Dateifreigabe verwenden), kann man unter den Eigenschaften der Dateien und Ordner bei der Registerkarte Sicherheit festlegen, wer wie auf das Objekt zugreifen kann.
Die Namen der Benutzer sind dabei nur Platzhalter für die eigentliche SecurityID, kurz SID.
Nach einer Neuinstallation hat man daher selbst mit dem gleichen Namen nicht unbedingt wieder automatisch Zugriff auf die Objekte, da sich die SID für jeden Nutzer bei einer Neuinstallation ändert.
Damit man wieder Zugriff auf das Objekt erhält, muss der Administrator alle Benutzer der Datei entfernen (dort sind dann statt den alten Benutzernamen die SID-Nummern zu sehen) und die Rechte neu vergeben (Vollzugriff).
Bei Windows XP Home muss man nur in den abgesicherten Modus booten und sich als Admin anmelden, um das Register "Sicherheit" sehen zu können."

Das hatte ich damals in irgend einem Forum oder so gefunden. Wo weiß ich nicht mehr.
Deine Probem Salmi1046 klingt ähnlich, aber nach meinem Wissen gibt es unter FAT32 solche Rechtevergaben nicht. Da ich aber nirgends FAT32 hab kann ich nicht nachsehen. Aber vielleicht liegt da irgendwo der Hase im Pfeffer!  

bye


----------

